# Smoking frozen elk tenderloins



## bill6139 (Apr 28, 2021)

A neighbor gave me a couple of elk tenderloins.  Problem is, ? , after he butchered the meat, he packaged them (zip lock) and froze them.  Since my wife wont eat elk, I was thinking of just using them for jerky.  
My question is, he froze them without really cleaning them off.  Do I, slice them as they thaw and then clean the meat?  Or, thaw them, clean them, and wait till they start to freeze again to slice them.
I have an electric meat slicer so I don't have to try to slice them with a knife.
Next, just to double check my idea, slice them lengthwise or across the tenderloin?
Thanks
Bill


----------



## forktender (Apr 28, 2021)

bill6139 said:


> A neighbor gave me a couple of elk tenderloins.  Problem is, ? , after he butchered the meat, he packaged them (zip lock) and froze them.  Since my wife wont eat elk, I was thinking of just using them for jerky.
> My question is, he froze them without really cleaning them off.  Do I, slice them as they thaw and then clean the meat?  Or, thaw them, clean them, and wait till they start to freeze again to slice them.
> I have an electric meat slicer so I don't have to try to slice them with a knife.
> Next, just to double check my idea, slice them lengthwise or across the tenderloin?
> ...


*NO!!!!! Do NOT make jerky out of Elk Tenderloins!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Only a *MAD* man would even consider wrecking elk tenderloin that way.
You have the best cut of meat off of one of the tastiest beasts on the planet there.

Either grill them whole or cut 1'' thick medallions out of them and either grill or pan sear them to med rare with a little S.P.O.G. / salt-peper-onion-garlic powder in a scorching hot C.I. pan with a dollop of real butter and a splash of veg or grapeseed oil or any oil that can handle high heat and a sprig of fresh rosemary.

Trust me on this one bro.
Dan


----------



## SmokinEdge (Apr 28, 2021)

forktender said:


> *NO!!!!! Do NOT make jerky out of Elk Tenderloins!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> Only a *MAD* man would even consider wrecking elk tenderloin that way.
> You have the best cut of meat off of one of the tastiest beasts on the planet there.
> ...


^^^^^^This pretty much covers the subject ^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## smokerjim (Apr 29, 2021)

I would thaw them until you could get them cleaned up, then slice them, the middle should still be firm enough without refreezing,  but if not put back in freezer for an hour or two to get them firm enough.


----------



## SmokinGame (Apr 29, 2021)

forktender said:


> *NO!!!!! Do NOT make jerky out of Elk Tenderloins!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> Only a *MAD* man would even consider wrecking elk tenderloin that way.
> You have the best cut of meat off of one of the tastiest beasts on the planet there.
> ...



Totally agree with Dan. One of the tastiest wild game cuts out there. I will put a properly cooked elk tenderloin on my plate before a rib-eye. Dan's cooking suggestions look pretty similar to mine.

(PS ... I am a big fan of elk heart as well. Love cooking it over a wood camp fire with just a little SP, especially while still in camp. Protein overload!)


----------



## poacherjoe (Apr 29, 2021)

I have a buddy that doesn't know how to cook a bowl of cereal and he has the entire Elk turned into Burger because his wife only likes to use it in this form. I tried to talk him out of the loins because I know the butcher didn't grind them up ! The Butcher even asked him if he was sure he wanted the loins ground up. I have seen the way some people butcher their own meat and leave all kinds of nasty stuff on the meat but it can be washed off and soaked in milk overnight before you cook it. I would follow Dan's cooking instructions also.


----------



## Hamdrew (Apr 29, 2021)

Only thing I can add is that you could thaw in vinegar versus water. It'll lower the freezing point of the meat and as an antimicrobial will start the cleaning process. Vinegar of course will tenderize the meat left very long, but it works quickly to thaw IME


----------

